# Best reel for shark fishing from the beach??



## Bluesbreaker

I am wanting to start fishing for sharks from the beach. I just bought a penn 850 on ebay and it should be here this week. I'm worried that for shark fishing there may not be enough line capacity to get out past the second sandbar. I've also been looking at the Penn senator 113's and 114's. I know that a 114 can hold 475 yards of line(i don't remeber what lb test). Any suggestions on what to use?


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I think the 850 will do fine for a long time. I would spool it up with 20 lb test use a nice heavy leader and with a long enough pole you'll be able to cast out a decent ways. If your gonna be kayaking your bait out you may get spooled on a really big shark ie; something over 7' but we've caught a lot of sharks on 20lb test and for the majority of whatyou'll catch ie; 3'-4' sharks the 850 will do perfectly fine.

IMO


----------



## cline4

Use braided line for greater capacity!


----------



## Big Ed

> *BIGRIGZ (5/3/2009)*I think the 850 will do fine for a long time. I would spool it up with 20 lb test use a nice heavy leader and with a long enough pole you'll be able to cast out a decent ways. If your gonna be kayaking your bait out you may get spooled on a really big shark ie; something over 7' but we've caught a lot of sharks on 20lb test and for the majority of whatyou'll catch ie; 3'-4' sharks the 850 will do perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO




+1 That 850 will be just fine. www.fishing doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

I have this cheap Okuma conventional combo i got from sports authority for under 100 but it hasn't seen much luck yet :/ lol. Itll hold over 500 yards of power pro, but this summer im planning on getting a Penn Senator 9/0 so i can thrown on mono instead of having to drop 60 bucks every time i wanna spool up. Youll need all that line capacity if you wanna kayak your baits out past the second bar. (Believe me youll need it...i lost 350 yards of power pro and an expensive ass shark rig one time because i didnt realize how far id yakked and it ripped right off my reel as i was paddling out. :doh:doh:doh:reallycrying lol)


----------



## konz

Will I'd like to see how you righ up those leaders. Maybe at the shark tourney or the oval office some time. Always interested in learning something new.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *www.fishing (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Ed (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BIGRIGZ (5/3/2009)*I think the 850 will do fine for a long time. I would spool it up with 20 lb test use a nice heavy leader and with a long enough pole you'll be able to cast out a decent ways. If your gonna be kayaking your bait out you may get spooled on a really big shark ie; something over 7' but we've caught a lot of sharks on 20lb test and for the majority of whatyou'll catch ie; 3'-4' sharks the 850 will do perfectly fine.
> 
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> +1 That 850 will be just fine. www.fishing doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so when this guy hooks the one that spools his ass it will be the one he can come back and tell everyone about.for someone that never has any kind of fishing related input,no reports and lives in arizona you seem to know an awful lot.besides the fact you can only agree with what everyone else on this forum has to say.fishing with 20 lb mono in the surf with a 20 degree angle will get tail whipped by any shark worth catching and get cut off immediately.yeah it will catch 4 footers and dinks all day but when he hooks the one that is really worth catching with 250 yars of 20 lb test i doubt he will ever see it.lose your hard on for me bro and stop trying to school someone that has 5 years of advice tutoriols and input to this forum.
> my 3 year old could outfish you.
Click to expand...

damn will, you can tell a man hes wrong but do you really have to slit his throat like that... you've done it to me give the man a break. no reason to throw something back at me, im just saying this a public forum. if the man wants to say the sky ismahogney let him believe what he wants.


----------



## reelthrill

> *Bluesbreaker (5/3/2009)*I am wanting to start fishing for sharks from the beach. I just bought a penn 850 on ebay and it should be here this week. I'm worried that for shark fishing there may not be enough line capacity to get out past the second sandbar. I've also been looking at the Penn senator 113's and 114's. I know that a 114 can hold 475 yards of line(i don't remeber what lb test). Any suggestions on what to use?


What rod and reel combo you are going to use depends on what size sharks you are fishing for. When I was younger we used 10/0 - 16/0 Penn reels with unlimited class rodsthat would hold a ton of 130lb. dacron line. We would paddle our baits out in a small jon boat and drop them in the deeper water about 300 or more yards off shore. We would use whole bonita, jack crevalle, etc..The sharks we caught would be anywhere from 6ft. - over 12ft. If you are talking about just casting fromsurf for smaller sharksthen obviously you would have to use a much smaller rig. I would definitely recommend braided line.


----------



## Triple R

I wouldn't buyanything that says Okuma on it, I think they are complete junk,but that's just my opinion.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

> *alum maverick (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *www.fishing (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Ed (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BIGRIGZ (5/3/2009)*I think the 850 will do fine for a long time. I would spool it up with 20 lb test use a nice heavy leader and with a long enough pole you'll be able to cast out a decent ways. If your gonna be kayaking your bait out you may get spooled on a really big shark ie; something over 7' but we've caught a lot of sharks on 20lb test and for the majority of whatyou'll catch ie; 3'-4' sharks the 850 will do perfectly fine.
> 
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> +1 That 850 will be just fine. www.fishing doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so when this guy hooks the one that spools his ass it will be the one he can come back and tell everyone about.for someone that never has any kind of fishing related input,no reports and lives in arizona you seem to know an awful lot.besides the fact you can only agree with what everyone else on this forum has to say.fishing with 20 lb mono in the surf with a 20 degree angle will get tail whipped by any shark worth catching and get cut off immediately.yeah it will catch 4 footers and dinks all day but when he hooks the one that is really worth catching with 250 yars of 20 lb test i doubt he will ever see it.lose your hard on for me bro and stop trying to school someone that has 5 years of advice tutoriols and input to this forum.
> my 3 year old could outfish you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn will, you can tell a man hes wrong but do you really have to slit his throat like that... you've done it to me give the man a break. no reason to throw something back at me, im just saying this a public forum. if the man wants to say the sky ismahogney let him believe what he wants.
Click to expand...

www.fishing, I thought those were pretty kind words for someone telling me i dont know what I was talking about. I thought it was good advice, why put the time in if you are limited to what you are able to catch. Im sure the guy asking the question does'nt want to catch everything but the bigun.


----------



## Big Ed

> *FISHBOXFULL (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *www.fishing (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Ed (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BIGRIGZ (5/3/2009)*I think the 850 will do fine for a long time. I would spool it up with 20 lb test use a nice heavy leader and with a long enough pole you'll be able to cast out a decent ways. If your gonna be kayaking your bait out you may get spooled on a really big shark ie; something over 7' but we've caught a lot of sharks on 20lb test and for the majority of whatyou'll catch ie; 3'-4' sharks the 850 will do perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 That 850 will be just fine. www.fishing doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol so when this guy hooks the one that spools his ass it will be the one he can come back and tell everyone about.for someone that never has any kind of fishing related input,no reports and lives in arizona you seem to know an awful lot.besides the fact you can only agree with what everyone else on this forum has to say.fishing with 20 lb mono in the surf with a 20 degree angle will get tail whipped by any shark worth catching and get cut off immediately.yeah it will catch 4 footers and dinks all day but when he hooks the one that is really worth catching with 250 yars of 20 lb test i doubt he will ever see it.lose your hard on for me bro and stop trying to school someone that has 5 years of advice tutoriols and input to this forum.
> 
> my 3 year old could outfish you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn will, you can tell a man hes wrong but do you really have to slit his throat like that... you've done it to me give the man a break. no reason to throw something back at me, im just saying this a public forum. if the man wants to say the sky ismahogney let him believe what he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> www.fishing, I thought those were pretty kind words for someone telling me i dont know what I was talking about. I thought it was good advice, why put the time in if you are limited to what you are able to catch. Im sure the guy asking the question does'nt want to catch everything but the bigun.
Click to expand...



Stay out of this. It's between me and Willie. Just for the record I was saying +1 to the reel, not the line. An 850 is plenty big. I caught sharks for years on a 750. I never once got spooled. I guess I'm the type that likes a little bit of a challenge. I like to fish light tackle. There's nothing more boring than just cranking in a fish. If I wanted to do that I would toss a dumbbell out in the water and hoist it in.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

big ed this is a public forum, I dont have to stay out of anything! you are more than welcome to give opinions and advice and so am I. fishing gave his input and if you dont agree fine, simply disagree and give your advice without saying he dont know anything. Therfore my opinion isyou were not just saying +1, you said he dont know what he is talking about, which makes you an ass. your comment was just trying to stirr crap and derail the threadwhere someone is asking for info and trying to learn. I am new to the area and this type of fishing and read this forum daily to try and learn new things. try to contribute positive comments or dont comment!


----------



## Big Ed

> *FISHBOXFULL (5/5/2009)*big ed this is a public forum, I dont have to stay out of anything! you are more than welcome to give opinions and advice and so am I. fishing gave his input and if you dont agree fine, simply disagree and give your advice without saying he dont know anything. Therfore my opinion isyou were not just saying +1, you said he dont know what he is talking about, which makes you an ass. your comment was just trying to stirr crap and derail the threadwhere someone is asking for info and trying to learn. I am new to the area and this type of fishing and read this forum daily to try and learn new things. try to contribute positive comments or dont comment!




You are right guy, this is a public forum and I will continue to give my opinion. www.fishing doesn't know what he is talking about. All he ever does is trash Penn reels and trash ANYONE who doesn't agree with him. Let's take his anti reverse comment for instance. If he knew what he was talking about, he would know that the new 850's don't have the anti reverse switch anymore. It's infinite and I have yet to see one go out. How about you get off my nuts and mind your own damn business. How's that for positive?



And for you www.fishing..... Speaking of kids, why the hell did you post a picture of your kid taking a dump in your bathtub last night. That's just nasty. "Dropping sword baits".... If that's what you want to call it.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

big ed take the penn reel out of your ass and your mouth wouldnt let all of the crap come out of it. every post you make someone comments on you being a prick. just like the chicken bone beach issue. nothing positive, you are the one always in disagreement. Go sit in the dessert while we enjoy everyday life like you keep dreaming about. :looser


----------



## Big Ed

Sorry, just looked like the little fella was pooping in the tub! You brought him into it when you said he could outfish me.


----------



## Big Ed

> *FISHBOXFULL (5/5/2009)*big ed take the penn reel out of your ass and your mouth wouldnt let all of the crap come out of it. every post you make someone comments on you being a prick. just like the chicken bone beach issue. nothing positive, you are the one always in disagreement. Go sit in the dessert while we enjoy everyday life like you keep dreaming about. :looser




Listen Erik, my beef is not with you, but you are starting to piss me off. I can assure you that you don't want that to happen. Back off pal.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

all good here Big Ed. Just dont tell someone you dont know to get off your nuts,Pal


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

> *Big Ed (5/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *FISHBOXFULL (5/5/2009)*big ed take the penn reel out of your ass and your mouth wouldnt let all of the crap come out of it. every post you make someone comments on you being a prick. just like the chicken bone beach issue. nothing positive, you are the one always in disagreement. Go sit in the dessert while we enjoy everyday life like you keep dreaming about. :looser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Erik, my beef is not with you, but you are starting to piss me off. I can assure you that you don't want that to happen. Back off pal.
Click to expand...



Oh big ed. "E-THUG- Cause talkin shit in person is dangerous!"


----------



## nb&twil

> *www.fishing (5/3/2009)*spool it with 700 yards of 150 power pro and put a 80 lb top shot of like 100 yards for some stretch.


Why would you use 150lb (that actually breaks somewhere around 200) under 80lb mono? It just seems to me that you should have equal, or lower strength backing for more capacity... 



> *www.fishing (5/3/2009)*also the 850 penns are the worst reels to surffish with.They have no washout like the 704 or 706 so they collect all the sand and salt.


I know you know this, but the SS reels are a skirted spool reel, so they don't catch near the sand, salt, water that rotor cup spinners do. 

Not trying to argue, just curious about the braid thing, and help the guy who just bought the penn feel like he still has a capable fishing reel.

That being said, I would suggest uing braid no matter what you do. Use heavy mono as a topshot, or shock leader because braid has near 0% stretch. It's also a good idea to use something heavy to resist chafing about twice the length of the shark you're targetting. Some shark fishermen even step up to 30-50ft of heavy material (wire or 300lb+mono) because lots of times sharks will roll and get tangled in the line.


----------



## nb&twil

true. if that's what you've got, then go with it. and it is easier to splice lines that are closer in diameter. i've just been dumped a few times and i am obsessed with line capaicty. i use about 300 yards of 15lb braid under 20lb mono on my 706s for wahoo fishing. i rarely even get to the backing, but it is nice to know it's there if i hook "the big one"


----------



## Pafisher

Bluesbreaker,

No one did seem to ask you, are you even going to yak your baits out or are you just looking for a casting set-up? I have an older Okuma Eclipz EZ-90 on a 10'-0" Tsunami 2 piece and it casts well. Not the best equipment in the world but it has caught blacktips, bulls and spinners to 6'-0". I have straight 65# Power Pro on it. Should really have a top shot of mono but I don't. Haven't used it since 2004 in Texas so i am looking forward to my beach vacation to Destin this upcoming week. I am also dusting off my Penn 113hlw on a 12' Oceanmaster which is on the outer limits of castability. I usually yaked this one out and I had 300 yards of 50# Power pro as backing and filled it up to the brim with 40# Berkley Big game clear. Caught plenty of 6'-0" and smaller sharks and jacks on this set-up.Had a couple fishes on that I had to lockdown and break off before I got spooled. Luckily, the mono always broke first and I didn't lose my backing. Now, if you want to go after the big boys, stick with the older tried and true Penn 9/0s and bigger on heavy duty boat rods. Many a big fish have been taken by these over the years and they hold up well to the elements. Good luck.


----------



## Chris V

This question always gets a lot of opinions.

For me there is no single best reel for shark fishing as I usually deploy 3 or 4 baits. Here are the 4 setups I bring to the beach:<UL><LI>A heavy spinning reel for casting baits. In my case its a Baitrunner 6500 spooled with 50lb. power pro and has a 12 ft. 60lb. mono shock leader attached directly to the braid. This is tied to a 150lb. ball bearing swivel which is crimped to 2-3 ft. of either #9 singlestrand or 175lb cable. A 10/0-12/0 Mustad wide gap circle finishes the rig. If there is some wave action or strong current I'll add some weight above the cable but if possible I fish this weightless with the baitrunner on.</LI><LI>A TLD-25 spooled with 65lb. power pro and a 50yd. topshot of 80lb. mono. </LI><LI>2 9/0 penn senators spooled with 80 or 100lb. power pro with a 100yd. topshot of 100lb. mono.</LI>[/list]


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

> *-- Saints Domination -- (5/4/2009)*I have this cheap Okuma conventional combo i got from sports authority for under 100 but it hasn't seen much luck yet :/ lol. Itll hold over 500 yards of power pro, but this summer im planning on getting a Penn Senator 9/0 so i can thrown on mono instead of having to drop 60 bucks every time i wanna spool up. Youll need all that line capacity if you wanna kayak your baits out past the second bar. (Believe me youll need it...i lost 350 yards of power pro and an expensive ass shark rig one time because i didnt realize how far id yakked and it ripped right off my reel as i was paddling out. :doh:doh:doh:reallycrying lol)


I can vouch for the 350 yards of the lost spooled power pro and expensive ass shark rig that timebecause he didnt realize how far he yakked out as it ripped right offhis reel as he was paddling out!!!!! See original post for all the funny details: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost295204.aspx


----------



## John B.

50w tiagra, kayak, dead cow ray, 30' of 400lb 49-strand. spliced(same way will wraps his shark rigs) owner 15/0 circle


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Thanks for all of the response. I didn't realize this topic could get so controversial. I like it though. I get to see everyones opinions and I'm getting a piece of everyone's shark fishing knowledge. Also thanks to www.fishing for the post about shark rigs for the beach fisherman. Very helpful. 

I will probably yak my baits out. I now know to be real careful about how far to take my bait so that I don't get spooled. It seems to me that I probably shouldn't try to go past the second bar. If it is too far out at my fishing location then the 850 may not hold enough heavy line. I will probably try to stay between the bars and look into getting Penn 114 or an Okuma reel that will hold plenty of line for getting the bait out there.


----------

